# Stephen King's It REMAKE???



## Triple7 (Jun 10, 2009)

So I was bored at work and I looked up Stephen King's It on Wikipedia. The book was amazing and the miniseries turned into dvd movie was one of my favorite of all time. When I got to the end of the very long article I read that they are remaking the film for a 2011 release. I have some possible issues about this

1) Tim Curry as Pennywise The Dancing Clown, his performance cannot be topped, so unless he is re-cast this may suck

2) I am weird about remakes, if they don't have certain elements from the original, such as actors who played the characters, and certain details about back stories it won't have the same effect.


The only positive thing about this remake is that it will have an R rating and be closer to the book instead of the original being PG-13 and straying from the book a little. 

If anyone else loved this movie as much as I did share your thoughts!


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2009)

*Everything floats down here... Georgie! *


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 10, 2009)

^Awesome^


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2009)

*We all float down here.*

With that said there is no way in hell they can do the book justice in 2-3 hours, there's just too much there.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 10, 2009)

They mentioned that this will be a better adaptation of the book then the made for tv movie was so we will see.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 10, 2009)

IT was the only Stephen King book that I absolutely detested the book...but loved the movie. I tried to read the book like 10 years ago, and all I can remember is that they couldn't stop talking about gay people in Derry. I made it like 150 pages in or so and put it down because it sucked. The movie on the other hand I loved


----------



## yingmin (Jun 10, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> 1) Tim Curry as Pennywise The Dancing Clown, his performance cannot be topped, so unless he is re-cast this may suck
> 
> 2) I am weird about remakes, if they don't have certain elements from the original, such as actors who played the characters, and certain details about back stories it won't have the same effect.


What would be the point of remaking a movie if they're just going to use the same actors? Forget about the original movie and try to enjoy this one on its own merits, or don't see it at all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 10, 2009)

I just think that remaking a movie that's less than 20 years old is fucking retarded, and Hollywood has been doing it a lot lately. Can't think of any examples off the top of my head but I know there's been a couple they've either released or announced in the last year.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 10, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> 1) Tim Curry as Pennywise The Dancing Clown, his performance cannot be topped, so unless he is re-cast this may suck
> 
> 2) I am weird about remakes, if they don't have certain elements from the original, such as actors who played the characters, and certain details about back stories it won't have the same effect.



That sums up my fears. Even with the benefits of modern technology blah blah SFX etc it seems that remakes are rarely as good as the original. Unless of course they manage to do a "The Thing" and make a totally awesome version.

Who knows!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 10, 2009)

yingmin said:


> What would be the point of remaking a movie if they're just going to use the same actors? Forget about the original movie and try to enjoy this one on its own merits, or don't see it at all.



Oh I'm gonna see it, it's just a weird thing I have, no don't get me wrong I am totally stoked for this movie!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 10, 2009)

Still haven't read the book, but I quite enjoyed the series, mainly for Tim Curry's performance. Wierd fact...Rozz Williams from Christian Death was originally scheduled to play Pennywise.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 10, 2009)

I had actually read that earlier, I am pretty sure their is footage of him trying out in his custom made clown suit.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 10, 2009)

Dear God that fucking movie makes my skin crawl. It was effective in the fact that it added to my already burning hatred for clowns. But I guess that is what a horror movie is for right?!


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 10, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Dear God that fucking movie makes my skin crawl. It was effective in the fact that it added to my already burning hatred for clowns. But I guess that is what a horror movie is for right?!


Yep, the same for me.


----------



## MTech (Jun 10, 2009)

every time I hear anything about Pennywise all that comes to mind is the band/song.


----------



## forelander (Jun 11, 2009)

Will the new movie feature the 12 year old orgy?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 11, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> I had actually read that earlier, I am pretty sure their is footage of him trying out in his custom made clown suit.



Apparently audition video's been floating around in fan circles for ages now, but I've never actually seen it.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 11, 2009)

forelander said:


> Will the new movie feature the 12 year old orgy?




I'm not positive, but they stated that because it has an R rating that they will be able to depict some of the more explicit stuff, so I guess some version of that is a possibility.


----------

